# When breeding AMHA to Welsh...this is what you get



## Megasthenes Miniatures (Oct 28, 2008)

Just wanted to show off our young colt, born this year.

He is the result of the breeding of my silverdapple AMHA stallion to my black Welsh Mountain mare.

And I love him, he floats on air when he trots, he's just a little thoroughbred. He's not mine anymore, but owned now by one of my best friends.

Meet MM's Snake Eyes of Guardian Ayra (he was partially named after our oldest Tosa female, she had a very bad life before she came to life the happy life with our friends and sadly died when she finally had the home she dreamt of all her life), silverdapple son of QMF's A Blue Victory.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful



I'd love to see pics of him when he gets older (yearling etc.).


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh my lord, what a DOLL!!! How big do you expect him to mature?

Leia


----------



## Megasthenes Miniatures (Oct 28, 2008)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Oh my lord, what a DOLL!!! How big do you expect him to mature?
> Leia



We hope he will stay into NMPRS (Dutch Miniature Studbook) size but my guess is he will, we hope he will mature around 1 meter (not sure what that is in inches though)

We want to repeat this breeding next year, we gave the mare a year off.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 28, 2008)

He is beautiful. Would love to see more pictures of him as he gets older.


----------



## Riverdance (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW



Beautiful colt!!

I would love to see him when he is older!!!


----------



## Megasthenes Miniatures (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll do my best, want to make some pics next spring, hopefully he has folded out a little bit by then..they get through these stages sometimes, you would think they will mature into something you never meant it to be...LOL but then, when they get older, they develop just nice!


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 28, 2008)

He looks great!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow!



He's stunning!




I would love to follow him as he matures. Very interesting. Thanks for posting about him.


----------



## IloveMiniatureshorses (Oct 28, 2008)

Awwww. He such a sweetheart!





Alyssa


----------



## wildoak (Oct 28, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous colt!

Jan


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh my...what a cutie!! How tall are the parents?


----------



## crponies (Oct 29, 2008)

Gorgeous little fella!

And for future reference, 1 meter is just a bit longer than 1 yard. So, that would probably be within AMHR B size.


----------



## Karen S (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh what a handsome guy! I see a wonderful carriage horse in the making for he already breaks over at th poll naturally. Those silver ponies are just beautiful under harness (yes I'm partial to one). Can't wait to see him when he's older. Very good cross and I would do it again.

Karen


----------



## mizbeth (Oct 29, 2008)

WOW! He is very striking.....................congrats on such a good cross.

Beth


----------



## LaVern (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh, My goodness, what a beautiful colt. Thought I would ad that this years *National Supreme Under Futurity *horse's (Lucky Harts American Expression) great great grand mother (Whitie's mother-) was a little Welsh pony. Go to the Well they used to say.


----------



## Genie (Oct 29, 2008)

I am always saying the smaller the better, but that is some kind of beautiful


----------



## LaVern (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh, I am so mad at this darn dial up internet. I have been trying to get to your site and it won't take me there. Please keep pictures coming. Do you have many Welsh ponies? Thank you for the treat.


----------



## LaVern (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't stop thinking about this. Can anyone tell me if there is a 1/2 Welsh registry, like there is a 1/2 Arab one. I keep thinking about George running with a bunch of Mt. Ponies. Oh Boy -Here we go again.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 29, 2008)

Beautiful colt! I love the welsh ponies, they are beautiful and that cross came out so neat! I'd love to see pictures of him too later on down the road


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 29, 2008)

LaVern said:


> I can't stop thinking about this. Can anyone tell me if there is a 1/2 Welsh registry, like there is a 1/2 Arab one. I keep thinking about George running with a bunch of Mt. Ponies. Oh Boy -Here we go again.


Not positive, but pretty darn sure you can registure 1/2 Welshes





Jessi


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 29, 2008)

No half welsh registry, not here anyway, not sure about the States.

I did this cross a couple of times, it is very hit and miss with the size, the first time I got a CrCr filly who made 12 hh, the second time I got a black colt who made 10hh, no rhyme or reason to it!!

The colt o/o my Arab mare made 12.2hh but she was 14.2hh so it was to be expected.

What I did find was that the size did not come down at all in the next generation, so I was stuck with overheight horses, which was not a good thing, so I stopped!!

Nice foal though, wern't you lucky with the colour, too!


----------



## Laura (Oct 29, 2008)

He's LOVELY! When I bought my first Mini, over 19 years ago, she had been bred to a Rowdy grandson that was being crossed on small quarter horse mares for SUPER sport ponies! I traded off a gorgeous hackney pony mare several years ago when I couldn't track down her papers. I often wish I would have kept her to breed to our Bandit


----------



## zacharyfarms (Oct 29, 2008)

There is a lady here in East Tennessee (transplanted from up North I believe) that has started a Welsh/Miniature registry and calls them Winnis or Whinnies or Winnies..I can't remember how she spelled it...she is not online however but I will see if I can find the newsletter and her address about the new registry..Oh and your baby is gorgeous.


----------



## Jill (Oct 29, 2008)

What a GORGEOUS baby boy


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 29, 2008)

Mariska,

He is superb and I hope you post photos of him growing up too just like everyone else.


----------



## Megasthenes Miniatures (Oct 29, 2008)

@LaVern: I have 2 Welsh mares.

Here is mummy of Snake:

My black Welsh mare Blaze, 1.18 cm (inches??)





















And this is her sire, a famous harness-pony in Holland.

Here is Snake's sire, my AMHA stallion Vic (31")pictured left






And here is Blaze again with her first foal, a 2007 champagne colt out of a AMHA champagne stallion.


----------



## Tony (Oct 29, 2008)

He really is pretty.


----------



## victoria (Oct 30, 2008)

How cool. I love your welsh mare. the New Zealand Supreme Champion Halter Horse B (2008 was his 6th time winning this title) has a full registered welsh mother. He is owned by Meg who posts here, she actually has a number of horses with alot of welsh blood. It was a very common cross here in the early days and alot have won top honors.


----------



## Meg (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, I love him. And his dam! She could grace my pasture any day, I love Welshies.

This is my half Welsh boy who Victoria mentioned. Dam is full Welsh, Sire is Scott Creek Monarch Magic who was imported from the US.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW!!



Keep the pics coming! Fantastic horses- all of them.


----------



## Megasthenes Miniatures (Oct 30, 2008)

@Meg: What a gorgeous colt that is, sure hope Snake is gonna mature like him!

@HG Farm: I'll do my best!



I so much like the Welshies and also their character, sometimes they act like small Thoroughbreds.

Our registry in Holland also registers the Welsh x AMHA and Welsh x Shetland crosses.

I even believe there is someone who recently crossed a Baltic breed (forgot the name) to a Shetland.

I have to say though that I made this cross 2x now, once with an AMHA Champagne stallion and onc wit my own AMH stallion. Both stallions vary in size but it looks like both offspring are gonna end up about the same size.


----------



## dgrminis (Oct 30, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## REO (Oct 30, 2008)

He's a BEAUTY!


----------

